# Did Fake Signatures Get Obama on Indiana Ballot?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Did Fake Signatures Get Obama on Indiana Ballot?

Residents claim names were forged on petitions that 
allowed Obama to get into state's 2008 Democratic 
primary

*VIDEO: Forged Signatures Allowed Dems on Indiana Primary Ballot?*


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pretty sure there were more than fake signatures.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

oh Im so surprised,,,not


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

A total shocker!!!! Not the "Chitown Hustler", it couldn't be.....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This willl go nowhere as the press will not talk about it after this.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Top Indiana Democrat Quits Amid Election Fraud Claims



State's dem party chairman resigns amid claims that forged 
signatures helped Obama get into 2008 primaries


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This is a start I guess.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow... Nothing says guilt like "I quit!"


----------

